# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GcProKey Update30 World's 1st !! SAMSUNG QUALCOMM SIM UNLOCK WITHOUT ROOT UNLOCK

## mohamed73

*GcProKey UPDATE30*  * GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0030 released.*  * World's 1st & Very Unique Solution Only Available at Gcpro !!* * Added World's 1st Samsung QUALCOMM MSL Reset* * Without ROOT* * use NEWQC Unlock** Diag port need*_ Note:not tmobile app locked yet. only phone which ask for code !!_    * World's 1st & Very Unique Solution Only Available at Gcpro !!* * Added World's 1st Samsung QUALCOMM Direct Unlock* * Without ROOT* * use NEWQC Unlock** Diag port need*_ Note:not tmobile app locked yet. only phone which ask for code !!_    * Added Samsung Exynos SS300 Unlock & cert read support* * use adb unlock** adb and root need* * Note:G850L and others.*    * Added Samsung Exynos SS222 OLD device Unlock & cert read support* * use adb unlock** adb and root need* * Note:C105A and others*    * Added QCOM FTM_Method for:* * imei repair support.**meid repair support.**esn repair support.**spc repair support.**akey repair support.*   * Added Samsung PXA1908 Reset efs support in download mode.** Added Samsung SPD Reset efs support in download mode.*  * Added Samsung Exynos Reset efs support in download mode.* * Note: S6**S6 edge**S6 edge plus**note5** and older i9300**n7100**i9500 etc devices too.*   * Added Samsung zip flashing support* * its not tar you can use ZIP file for one or multiple files in 1 zip* * Beta** Note: do not use full flash with this.*   * Added Samsung CERT VERIFY Support* * can check valid skeyid and cert is ok or not*   * Added LG FRP Remove Support for:* * LS991ZV6** H81510e**VS986**H818**H34510f*   * Added New virus removal support* *More infected apk removal* * Note: it will not format data now** if have any issue or want format use recovery wipe data or format from settings.*    * Improvements !!* * NEWQC Method with new exploit for* * imei** meid** spc** akey etc.** Samsung readinfo uart & cert write will show warranty flag.** SPD CERT READ method efs will be backup now.** EE REMOVE now work for exynos too.** Improved android universal FRP via adb and root some case it was fail.** Scard manager.*   * Copy* * Paster* * Link..* * HERE..* * Soon* * Soon*  * Soon*  * Soon*  * Soon*    *link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries
WhatsApp +92-333-468-4812
Skype: Faisal_Computer

----------

